# Armar una consola casera para mezclar canales de video.



## Matías (Jun 26, 2008)

Hola gente del foro. La verdad es que siempre me saco dudas, y robo ideas de esta pagina...jajaja, que es muy buena, gracias a la gente q' responde. Bueno mi consulta es la siguiente: necesito hacer un conmutador, sera esto?, quiero conectar dos dvd, solo la salida de video y tener una sola salida (ficha RCA). Lo único que me interesa es pasar de un dvd a otro, osea que se vea uno y con una llave o lo que fuere pasar al otro. Yo habia pensado utilizar una llave doble inversora, pero no se si tendre ruido. Voy a probar. Si alguien me puede decir si mi idea esta mal o conoce algun circuito, su ayuda sera bienvenida. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 27, 2008)

Siendo video solamente no tendras ruidos ni nada con la lllave doble. solo debe tener 3 posiciones, o sea, a rriba, centro y abajo para cambiar sde dvd. pero no tendras ningun problema con el audio?
no deberias hacer lo mismo para el audio?
pues seguiria sonanado el primer dvd. jeje. saludos.


----------



## Matías (Jun 27, 2008)

Hola DJ DRACO, gracias x la respuesta. ya lo hice y no tube problemas. Al audio lo mando x una consola asi que lo queria conmutar era solo el viede. Lo que pasa es que unos compañeros me dijeron que hiba atener problemas, pero no gracias a Dios....jaja. Saludos


----------



## orizonteh (Ago 13, 2008)

Hola
Quiero hacer una consola casera, pero quisiera saber si es igual que una consola de audio.
Solo necesito 4 entradas y una salida, es solo para mezcla.
*
¿que componentes básicos y funadmentales necesito?*


No puedo encontrar ninguna información al respecto ya que cuando busco me salen consolas de video-juegos.

Lo que me gustarìa saber por ejemplo si un potenciometro de bajar o subir el volumen de un equipo de audio como los que tenemos en casa, sirve para atenuar la señal de video?

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 13, 2008)

Hola.
Busca Video Mixer o mezclador de video.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 24, 2008)

Hola.
La mejor manera es usar la computadora para eso, hay programas que realizan la mezclas de video, necesitaras una tarjeta capturadora de video o una tarjeta de TV para la computadora.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## orizonteh (Ago 25, 2008)

Excelente Respuesta e ideas.

Gracias, que tengas mucha suerte en todo lo que hagas.

Luego les cuento que hice y como lo hice, así queda registrado para el proximo que pregunte lo mismo que yo

Estoy contento por la respuesta.

Un abrazo




			
				elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> La mejor manera es usar la computadora para eso, hay programas que realizan la mezclas de video, necesitaras una tarjeta capturadora de video o una tarjeta de TV para la computadora.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


----------



## jjamigos (Ago 26, 2008)

Saludos,,

tengo mucha experiencia en el tema de la edicion de video, y se lo que se pretende es hacer algo bueno, no creo que lo casero sea lo mas indicado en este caso. 

El uso de un pc es ideal ahora lo que me gustaria saber si lo que quieres hacer es para solo monitoriar algunas señales o tienes idea de hacer algo mejor, porque si este es el caso la pc sola es insuficientes necesitas tarjetas de captura de televicion y los programas adecuados.

En cuanto a los programas no te preocupes es muy facil de localizarlos.

si me explicas en detalles que es lo que pretendes hacer talvez te pueda ayudar mas...


----------



## orizonteh (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola Amigo
¿cómo estás?

Un gusto que hayas respondido

Lo que pretendo hacer es solo un mezclador, es decir con 4 entradas de video (una pc, un dvd, un Micrófono tal vez, y tal vez direct tv) y una sola salida que irá a un proyector.
Temo tener conflicto con respeto a lo analógico y lo digital.

Bien amigo Gracias por tu respuesta, ahí te adjunto una imagen (Proyecto.jpg) para que sea más gráfico lo que explico.

La perilla verde es algo para atenuar la señal de video.
Las líneas azules son las entradas de los aparatos, y la roja es la salida que es la que se conecta en la entrada del proyector.

Mil Gracias






			
				jjamigos dijo:
			
		

> Saludos,,
> 
> tengo mucha experiencia en el tema de la edicion de video, y se lo que se pretende es hacer algo bueno, no creo que lo casero sea lo mas indicado en este caso.
> 
> ...


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola.
Un conmutador digital, que te permite elegir sólo una señal a la vez.
Lo del atenuador es muy complicado, ya que el video no es como el audo, que se si mezcla sin problema. La señal de video es más compleja debido a la información que lleva.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## orizonteh (Ago 26, 2008)

Gracias por el aporte.

Suerte



			
				elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Un conmutador digital, que te permite elegir sólo una señal a la vez.
> Lo del atenuador es muy complicado, ya que el video no es como el audo, que se si mezcla sin problema. La señal de video es más compleja debido a la información que lleva.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


----------



## jlcejudo (Sep 29, 2008)

Las señales de video son mas complejas que las de audio, ellas llevan embebidas pulsos de sincronia que indican a la parte receptora (Pantalla) cuando empezar a dibujar la imagen y otras cosas mas, tu idea funcionaria a la perfeccion si las cuatro fuentes de video que ejemplificas (PC,DVD,DirecTV y microfono) estuvieran sincronizadas , cosa que es mas facil ganarse la loteria, pues cada uno trabajan en forma independiente... definitivamente en tiempo real no se puede hacer, la idea de usar una computadora es la solucion mas facil...
Saludos


----------



## el tierno (Nov 26, 2008)

y como seria lo del atenuador ¿tendria que pasar las señales a digitales ? o seria usando reles


----------



## electronico21 (Dic 17, 2008)

Buenas.
En una etapa de mi proyecto necesito que las entradas de cable de video de una computadora (15 pines) ingresen a un dispositivo electronico el cual va alojar estas lineas en su entrada , y que solo va activarse en la salida mediante un voltaje que ingrese a este dispositivo. La duda es que dispositivo usar para que cumpla como dispositivo de paso de estas lineas de video. 


gracias anticipadamente.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 17, 2008)

Hola.
Puedes usar el 4016 ó 4066.
Busca la hoja de datos en el Google.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## LUCASGALLARDO (Oct 20, 2009)

para mi googlea un poco


----------



## santicoll (May 28, 2010)

hola gente. soy otro que esta interesado en un mixer de video. principalmente para poder monitorear la imagen antes de que salga al aire...
yo quisiera saber si se puede armar con un LM1201?
y en el caso de un dvd, de donde saco el pulso de sincronia?
desde ya gracias a todos


----------



## daary (Jun 28, 2010)

SALUDOS ORIZONTH


... te felicito por la calidad de respuesta.

el video es complejo y algo extenso el tema, y para llegar a tu objetivo vas a tener que leer un poco para ampliar la vision de tu proyecto empieza por aqui 

http://www.ingelec.uns.edu.ar/lmeii2774/docs/LME2-NC01-SAD.pdf

ve estos datos
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_operacional

despues estos

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiplicador_analógico

eneguida ve esto

http://www.vishay.com/docs/70070/dg535.pdf

y todo esto para asimilar esto








y probablemente te pudiese servir algo asi para el audio solo por si acaso






fuente del audio http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Mezclador-Audio-2-canales.html

bueno pues ahí tenéis la base... de ahí en adelante ya corre por tu cuenta
...... espero no complicarte tanto

no se se si ya viste esto

http://www.symmetron.ru/datasheet/ns/LM1201.pdf

hay un switsh para monitoreo  es muy economico que en su momento igual puede servir de algo

http://www2.steren.com.mx/doctosMX/200-360-instr.pdf


----------



## Rafaelr26 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola a todos,
Yo estoy buscando algo parecido (sino igual) a lo que comentais. Necesito información para fabricar un Fader o mezclador de video para la entrada de imagen de 3 camaras de video profesionales  para su monitorización. A poder ser necesitaría que podamos pasar de una camara a otra mediante una transicion no demasiado brusca. Llevo muy poco en esto de la electrónica, de hecho aún no he acabado el curso por lo que necesito ayuda para realizar esto que quiero que sea mi proyecto de ciclo. Si quiren pueden enviarme mensajes a 







Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Javilondo (Jul 21, 2010)

Como decía el compañero *@jlcejudo* es imposible, o por lo menos muy poco probable que las entradas de video estén sincronizadas, se tiene que desfasar la señal para que al hacer el cambio por selección de un canal diferente no presente una transición brusca como decía *@rafaelr26*.

Para un selector/mezclador de video imagino que se puede usar un DSP conectado a varios ADCs (según el número de canales de entrada) y a un DAC (salida de video).
El funcionamiento a grandes rasgos sería que el DSP esté monitoreando constantemente todos los canales de entrada y cuando encuentre pulsos de sincronía comience a grabar en una RAM (de gran capacidad y velocidad) todos los fotogramas de cada uno de los canales seleccionados (en caso de mezclador). En caso de un selector solo se graban los fotogramas del el canal actual + el nuevo canal a seleccionar.
Después, se implementa en el DSP un algoritmo mezclador de fotogramas (en caso de mezclador con atenuador) o simplemente se multiplexan los fotogramas a presentar (en caso de selector).
Sa señal de salida es presentada al ritmo de un generador de sincronía de video (según la norma vigente del país) que también se puede implementar en el DPS.
El resultado es mostrado través de un DAC conectado a la salida de video.

Consideraciones:


El DSP tiene que ser rápido para poder presentar las imágenes sin interrupciones o retrasos.
La memoria RAM tiene que ser veloz para satisfacer la demanda del DSP.
La memoria RAM tiene que ser de alta capacidad, los requerimentos varian según el número de canales de entrada y los algoritmos de tratado de imágenes usados. Es preciso que la RAM pudea almacenar un fotograma por canal como mínimo (según sea el caso).
También los ADCs y el DAC deben ser veloces para capturar o entregar la información sin pérdidas y al ritmo requerido.
Son las ideas vagas que tengo para construir un selector/mezclador de video, si a alguien se le ocurre algo más práctico por favor publíquelo.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Para hacer un mezclador es muy dificil, hace unos meses repare un mezclador con efectos, eran dos placas en sandwich con varios integrados especializados, mas memoria mas....

Se puede hacer un conmutador de video muy basico con un cd4066 que es un simple interruptor analogico no tiene unas caracteristicas espectaculares pero funciona y es muy barato.
Si añadimos un 4017 y un 555 tenemos un conmutador basico de video que funcionara mas o menos bien.

La señal de video esta compuesta basicamente:

-Senal de sincronismo: en teoria todas las camaras deben estar perfectamente ajustadas para coincidir con el ritmo del canal de salida. Si no s asi cuando se conmuta de un canala otro aparecen rallas hasta que la TV vuelva a enganchar la señal de sincronisto.

-Nivel de negro (0.7-1Volt): como dice la palabra la señal de video nunca bajara de 0.7V ya que si no se interpretaria como sincronismo.

La señal de video es una señal DC+AC y es bastante compleja.


----------



## Javilondo (Jul 22, 2010)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> -Nivel de negro (0.7-1Volt): como dice la palabra la señal de video  nunca bajara de 0.7V ya que si no se interpretaria como  sincronismo.



 Yo tenía entendido que el nivel de negro era 0.3v, más bien hay  0.7v de diferencia entre el nivel de negro (0.3V) y el nivel de blanco  (1V). 
*1 - 0.3 = 0.7


*Rango de sincro* =   *0V a 0.3V = 0.3V
Nivel de negro    =  0.3V
Rango de video  =  0.3V a 1V = 0.7V
Nivel de blanco = 1V












*Fuentes:*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/leer-senal-video-compuesta-microcontrolador-22976/#post192543
http://www.rickard.gunee.com/project.../pic/howto.php
http://server-die.alc.upv.es/asignaturas/teii/2006-07/Web_C05/02.html (anterior traducido)
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/vidclock/index.htm


----------



## santicoll (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola gente. TIOPEPE123 vos por las dudas no tenes algun diagrama de lo que exlicaste con el cd4066. desde ya gracias


----------



## txarlie2010 (Ago 11, 2010)

Yo tambien estuve trabajando un poco a ese proyecto hace mucho tiempo pero lo vi muy complicado...no imposible, el problema como lo confirman otros foristas es la sincronizacion de las señales de entrada.

Lo que pense despues de tanto trabajerle a esto es que la señal de salida se deben generar aparte con sus señales de sincronismo y en las sañales de entrada solo modificar (mezclar) la informacion visible pero aqui es donde viene el problema las señales no estan sincronizadas.

Despues de todo esto compre el MXPRO de videonics...

Cuando se hace con multiplexores se nota en el cambio un pequeño salto en la imagen debido a la perdida de sincronismo


----------



## Javilondo (Ago 13, 2010)

santicoll dijo:


> Hola gente. TIOPEPE123 vos por las dudas no tenes algun diagrama de lo que exlicaste con el cd4066. desde ya gracias


 Ver el archivo adjunto 11040


----------



## txarlie2010 (Ago 13, 2010)

Con este tipo de circuito notaras un salto en la imagen cuando se realiza el cambio. Esto se debe, como mencione anteriormente, a que se pierde la sincronizacion.

Si no requieres de mucha calidad te puede servir...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2010)

Habían algunos videos con entrada de sincronismo, pero no eran baratos precisamente.
Si no es así un mezclador tiene que tener una memoria de al menos un frame, cosa compleja.


----------



## jingobanjo (Mar 9, 2013)

A ver si soy capaz de explicarme. Estoy diseñando un circuito a pesar de mis escasos conocimientos en la materia, a este circuito se conectan 2 receptores de video y el micro de mi circuito determina cual de ellos tiene mejor calidad de señal, conmutando a su salida el mejor de los dos. El caso es que tengo todo resuelto a excepción del componente fisico que hace de conmutador, supongo que un transistor no servira ya que la señal a conmutar es analogica ¿se os ocurre que componente puedo usar?
 Muchas gracias a todos por el interes en mi consulta y por vuestra ayuda


----------



## chclau (Mar 9, 2013)

La característica a tener en cuenta es que las señales de video son de bnda ancha, o sea varios MHz. La empresa TI hace llaves analogicas y circuitos dedicados para eso, buscá en su sitio por Video Switches. Supongo que habrá otros proveedores que también hacen dispositivos para video switching.


----------



## jingobanjo (Mar 9, 2013)

Gracias. No se si voy a decir una tonteria pero ahi va, lo que quiero es conectar el conmutador en el positivo de la clavija rca de la salida del receptor de video y con algo parecido a un transistor activarla o desactivarla segun me interese uno u otro receptor


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 9, 2013)

Podrias hacer un mezclador y mutear una a una las señales, no se si sea lo mas adecuado     , algo asi seria probar, o usa un switche de video puede ser un CD4052 o un CD4053, Chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## chclau (Mar 9, 2013)

Un transistor bipolar no conviene por su caida de tension, lo que se suele utilizar son MOSFET que son la base de las llamadas llaves analogicas.


----------



## jingobanjo (Mar 10, 2013)

Muchas gracias a los dos, interesante la solución del integrado CD40XX, he estado mirando el datasheet y el más sencillo de ellos, el CD4051 puede multiplexar hasta 8 entradas, en cuanto a los mosfet se escapan de mis conocimientos, que como digo son muy limitados, sobre todo en electrónica analógica. En cualquier caso he estado buscando y algunos han optado por usar optoacopladores también conocidos como aisladores como si se tratase de relés, quizás no sea la solución más elegante pero me parece la más sencilla. Cada módulo de de los receptores de vídeo que tengo saca por una de sus patillas un voltaje analógico, que es más alto cuanto mejor es la señal de vídeo que recibe, así que con un pic o un atmel puedo comparar estas señales y activar el optoacoplador correspondiente, conectado a la salida de vídeo en el propio rca de cada uno de los receptores, según su calidad de señal. Estos módulos de vídeo trabajan en 5.8 Ghz, uno tiene una antena omnidireccional y el otro una direccional, los dos receptores y el emisor están sintonizados en el mismo canal, además el emisor está en continuo movimiento, con ello cubro un radio con el receptor con antena omnidireccional, del cual me puedo salir a una mayor distancia en uno de sus sectores, el que cubre el receptor con antena direccional, el conmutador de vídeo se encarga de usar uno u otro receptor de vídeo según su calidad de señal, eligiendo el mejor en cada momento de forma automática.
De nuevo agradeceros el interés en mi pregunta. Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2013)

Los conmutadores análogos CMOS tipo CD4016/CD4066/CD5051/CD4052 poseen un valor de pérdida por inserción bastante alto, del orden del ciento de Ohms y tengo mis dudas sobre la capacidad de conmutar la banda de video.

Analiza la posibilidad de colocar relees, los comunes para impresos me dieron buen resultado hasta en la banda de VHF


----------



## jingobanjo (Mar 10, 2013)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, por esto que indicas y por lo que ya habia leido es por lo que pense en los optoacopladores ¿Que te parece la idea? Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2013)

jingobanjo dijo:


> Muchas gracias Fogonazo, por esto que indicas y por lo que ya habia leido es por lo que pense en los optoacopladores ¿Que te parece la idea? Un saludo



Nones. *No* sirven para esto, por lo menos no en modo directo.

Se puede implementar un conmutador de banda ancha con simples diodos *PIN*, jugando con sumarle una componente continua a la señal de video, tal ves te sirva.


----------



## jingobanjo (Mar 10, 2013)

Entonces tu opinion es que para un sistema sencillo major relies?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2013)

jingobanjo dijo:


> Entonces tu opinion es que para un sistema sencillo major relies?



Si no tienes experiencia, *Si*

¿ Investigaste algo sobre conmutador de RF con diodos PIN ?


----------



## jingobanjo (Mar 10, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si no tienes experiencia, *Si*
> 
> ¿ Investigaste algo sobre conmutador de RF con diodos PIN ?



La verdad es que no tengo experiencia. He consultado tu enlace pero no en profundidad, lo que he visto es lo que usan en Aeromodelismo con el nombre de diversity y me habia parecido que usaban optoacopladores para conmutar, aunque es muy posible que no lo hagan en forma directa


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2013)

Esto seria el conmutador con diodos PIN

​
Las señales entran mediante los cerámicos de 1nF y salen por el cerámico de 1n del otro lado, según sea el diodo polarizado en directa (O no) será la selección de salida


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 10, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los conmutadores análogos CMOS tipo CD4016/CD4066/CD5051/CD4052 poseen un valor de pérdida por inserción bastante alto, del orden del ciento de Ohms y tengo mis dudas sobre la capacidad de conmutar la banda de video.
> 
> Analiza la posibilidad de colocar relees, los comunes para impresos me dieron buen resultado hasta en la banda de VHF



Bueno los ICs de la seria CD40XX sirven para video, de hecho se usan el los nuevos TVs para conmutar las diferentes entradas de A/V





Fogonazo dijo:


> Nones. *No* sirven para esto, por lo menos no en modo directo.
> 
> Se puede implementar un conmutador de banda ancha con simples diodos *PIN*, jugando con sumarle una componente continua a la señal de video, tal ves te sirva.





mmm en los viejos TVs con fuente NO AISLADA tipo STR50092 o demas se usaban optoacopladores para las entradas de A/V de manera tal que la linea de tierra de entrada A/V no estuviera energizada, por ende si sirven para ello, chauuuuuuuu


PD: el trafo T43 en las entradas de A/V con optos, servia para alimentar en forma aislada desde el FBT la etapa previa de amplificacion antes de atacar el Optoacoplador


----------

